# Small shop furniture & organization



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

For those with space restrictions. Things have to be compact, functional & mobile. This one is a miter saw station I recently finished:





































Highlights:

-Removable & adjustable fence
-Folding extensions and extension supports
-Casters
-Extension supports feature micro adjustment shoes
-Integrated t-tracks for all kinds of stuff
-Sliding blueprint tray, small stuff drawer & bin for cut offs
-Easy takedown with threaded inserts and knobs

Materials:

-2x4 dimensional lumber
-3/4” plywood
-1/2” MDF

Overall project cost: around $100 in materials (hardware is expensive).

Will share the SketchUp models, if anyone’s interested.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. In my12x24 shop there really is no workable space for the SCMS. I just use a roller stand adjusted to the correct height and sitting on marks. But I keep thinking of making a porch and rolling the thing outside to use it, in which case, a stand like that would really be nice.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice. In my12x24 shop there really is no workable space for the SCMS. I just use a roller stand adjusted to the correct height and sitting on marks. But I keep thinking of making a porch and rolling the thing outside to use it, in which case, a stand like that would really be nice.



I hear you on the 12x24, mine is even smaller. Have to keep the table saw outside at the carport. So, I got rid of the gawdawful 12” Admiral that I had and bought an HPT C10FSHCM 10”, because - among other nice things - its rails extend forward and there’s no need for a rear clearance. Still wanted the luxury of a full extension table (it measures 86” extended vs 38” folded).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did a good job on that, it will serve you well,Dennis. How do you like that saw?
Herb


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Herb Stoops said:


> You did a good job on that, it will serve you well,Dennis. How do you like that saw?
> Herb



Thanks Herb, appreciate it. It’s not a trim saw by any standard, but it gets the job done. For what I paid for it ($180 from BigSkyTool), it does exactly what I expected it to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

In my one-car garage, I have my TS, router, radial drill press, sander and two DeWalt RAS on casters to position in the empty bay once the car is moved. A single DeWalt RAS is bench mounted for dados and other ‘fancy’ cuts and my Powermatic bench mortiser is also on a bench - the rest are done in typical fashion with the other tools.

Yes, you can make a small space work but it takes some forethought to make it work well!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like you have most everything covered, do you use the TS for assembly?
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job on the miter stand Dennis


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

qulevrius said:


> I hear you on the 12x24, mine is even smaller.


Ah, but how much smaller? Mine is 8X12. Miter saw. router table, bench saw on stand, two drill presses, 5 routers -several mounted on plates, various and sundry hand tools, bench sander, planer, fan, heater, chair on casters, but got rid of my lathe because I didn't use it. Sabre saw table, hammer, nails. Thinking of enlarging my router table. Good to go.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

JOAT said:


> Ah, but how much smaller? Mine is 8X12. Miter saw. router table, bench saw on stand, two drill presses, 5 routers -several mounted on plates, various and sundry hand tools, bench sander, planer, fan, heater, chair on casters, but got rid of my lathe because I didn't use it. Sabre saw table, hammer, nails. Thinking of enlarging my router table. Good to go.



Same, more or less. I do plan on eventually make such stands for most of the tools, plus completely rethink the storage solutions, but it takes time. In the meanwhile, Rockler had a great price on casters so I got a bunch; next, the workbench gets a set.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Dennis.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice Miter Saw stand stand Dennis. I love Sketchup I use it for everything. Nice to see it when it all comes together.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

qulevrius said:


> Same, more or less. I do plan on eventually make such stands for most of the tools, plus completely rethink the storage solutions, but it takes time. In the meanwhile, Rockler had a great price on casters so I got a bunch; next, the workbench gets a set.


I have a lot of stuff hung on the walls, and from the rafters, great storage space. Tried casters. Once. Found out it was actually easier (for me anyway), and faster, to just shift the tools to wherever I want them. Which at this time is my bench saw (homemade stand, that wound up looking like I had tried for Art Deco, wound up too tall, so had to saw about 6" out, and refit the top), planer stand (much more plain than the bench saw), and a small sort of portable workbench (tops to fit vise, metal bandsaw, pounding top, very handy, made from leftover pieces of wood - think I found a picture of it). Need more room? Just shift a couple of things, instant working space. Also found out stands with casters tended to shift when I didn't want them to.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

JOAT said:


> I have a lot of stuff hung on the walls, and from the rafters, great storage space. Tried casters. Once. Found out it was actually easier (for me anyway), and faster, to just shift the tools to wherever I want them. Which at this time is my bench saw (homemade stand, that wound up looking like I had tried for Art Deco, wound up too tall, so had to saw about 6" out, and refit the top), planer stand (much more plain than the bench saw), and a small sort of portable workbench (tops to fit vise, metal bandsaw, pounding top, very handy, made from leftover pieces of wood - think I found a picture of it). Need more room? Just shift a couple of things, instant working space. Also found out stands with casters tended to shift when I didn't want them to.



That’s the plan. Top of the walls lined with storage cabinets, work space at the bottom. Yes, the casters shift no matter what, that’s why I wedge them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremiahquellette (Jan 10, 2022)

I agree with the person who says that storing things on the walls is the most convenient solution. I have taken an enormous amount of time to make my workshop where I will enjoy walking. It all started with installing heating and creating several areas such as a work area, a tool area, and a rest area. The work area is clear; I had to do an excellent job with the tool area since there wasn't much space for it. I decided to organize the seating area outside and ordered from [advertising link removed by moderator] upholstered chairs and a table. In bad weather, the seating area is moved into the workshop, warm and comfortable.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

jeremiahquellette said:


> I agree with the person who says that storing things on the walls is the most convenient solution.


Not always...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One wall in my 12x24 shop is peg board. So I have a lot of things stored on my walls using hooks and other pegboard accessories to hold them up. My hand saws hang from several, fairly long straight hooks. The ones I use most often have come to the front. Very handy. 

I mounted adjustable shelf brackets near the bench half of the shop. Four layers of 6 ft shelves hold a lot of stuff. One shelf is full of same size, same brand covered plastic bins, labeled on the end with the contents. The shelf above has similar, but smaller boxes for odd items. On the opposite wall, behind where I stand when working on the bench, are some 7 1/2 inch wide shelves , 6 ft long, held up with brackets. These are mounted on three 1x4 strips that cover the window. The windows are single pane, so they are filled in with 2 inch foam to keep the heat in and cold out in winter. These shelves hold a lot of the small tools, glue, finishing stuff, masks, gloves, chargers and drills. The end of the shop on that side has a bench, 12 ft wide, with storage underneath and small bin storage above. 

I like to have everything possible in sealed containers so sawdust doesn't get into them. The far wall on the end where the cutting takes place just has two shelves up high where I store saw-related accessories. One corner is floor to ceiling 2x2 shelves for storing jigs, one of the upper shelves has a flat, open area to store my sled so it doesn't warp. My workbench has four drawers, one of which is dedicated to hand planes, another for chisels, one for circ. saw blades, and one for small, easy to lose items. 

My clamps are stored in a couple of places on the pegboard wall beside the adjustable shelves. Found some double hook pegboard accessories that hold my expensive Jet parallel clamps. I have been collecting Bessy clamps on sale over several years and have a huge number that hang on the wall, the longer ones just fit into the open spaces on the movable shelves' ends. Handy, but out of the way. I have a variety of other clamps on long hooks on the wall.

I've enclosed the metal stands for the SCMS and router table. The saw stand has doors to keep sawdust out. I have built a couple of tool stands, one started as an insulated, temperature controlled box for a laptop so it wouldn't freeze, but it now holds the drill press. Another with doors holds the bench sander. The SCMS stand holds the DeWalt battery powered sawsall, circ saw and jig saw. 

In the far back corner is a HF tool chest which holds wrenches, sockets, extra long bits, dado set, and other odd tools and accessories I don't often use. Underneath the outfeed table, I store and operate my pancake compressor.

My shop shed and office shed are side by side, so I enclosed the space between, put in roofing to keep it dry, and doors on the ends. Inside is my dust collection setup, which feeds from a 4 inch pipe through the wall and exhausts filtered air back through a filter back into the shop. Saves the heat and AC. As I get older, I've thought about putting in a combustion toilet in there. It's a long way back to the house sometimes. Haven't done that yet though.

I keep a small Rikon band saw in the shop for quick use. But I have a 14/12 Laguna in my garage, along with 6 inch Jointer and 12 inch planer. Track saw lives in the garage too, along with storage for 5x5 BB ply. Shelving holds lord know what all stuff I've never unpacked since moving here almost 20 years ago. 

That's pretty much it for storage and arrangement of shops. I really like having stuff hanging on the 1/4 inch pegboard. On many occasions it has reminded me I have a gadget that I'd forgotten about and was about to buy again.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @jeremiahquellette


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @jeremiahquellette , welcome to the forum.

Would you like to tell us a bit about yourself (woodworking wise) in the Intro sectiopn?


----------

